# segnarsi a un corso



## uanez

Mi piacerebbe sapere in quali regioni si usa il verbo "segnarsi" con il significato di iscriversi. In Lombardia e, credo in generale nel nord Italia, no.
L'ho sentito usare soltanto a Roma.
Grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

Confermo che questa espressione risulterebbe quanto meno anomala anche dalle mie parti.

Con "corso" intendi in modo specifico un _corso universitario_ oppure anche di altro genere (es. un corso di nuoto, di danza, ecc.)?

(Forse fuori tema: se l'ambiente è quello universitario mi è capitato comunque di sentire "_segnare la presenza_" nel senso di firmare nel foglio delle presenze per i frequentanti).


----------



## zone noire

uanez said:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere in quali regioni si usa il verbo "segnarsi" con il significato di iscriversi. In Lombardia e, credo in generale nel nord Italia, no.
> L'ho sentito usare soltanto a Roma.
> Grazie!


 
Nelle Marche si usa correntemente, forse anche piu' di _iscriversi_: _ti sei *segnato* per il torneo di tennis di sabato prossimo? Sì certo. _


----------



## elena73

Anche dalle mie parti si usa. 
"Ti sei segnato all'esame di Filologia Romanza?" " Ancora no!!"


----------



## Necsus

Vivendo io a Roma non posso dare una valutazione obiettiva, però secondo il Treccani è espressione di uso comune:
*5.* *a.* ant. Firmare: _s. un foglio_, _una lettera_, _un contratto_. *b.* Di uso com. invece il rifl. _segnarsi_ (_in calce al foglio_, ecc.), apporre la propria firma, anche nel sign. di iscriversi: _segnarsi a un corso di violino_, _di nuoto_, ecc.


----------



## Anaiss

Ecco, condivido e uso _segnarsi _nel senso di firmare un foglio, una lista, ma personalmente negli altri contesti avrei usato proprio "_iscriversi_"...chissà se effettivamente è una tendenza del Nord Italia?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A brescia se ti segni ti stai facendo il segno della croce.
Ad un corso ci si iscrive.


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ad un corso ci si iscrive.


Sempre a Brescia, immagino... (se intendi che è l'unica possibilità)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Sempre a Brescia, immagino... (se intendi che è l'unica possibilità)


Non so se "iscriversi" sia l'unico verbo usato a Brescia, so che qui le persone si segnano solo in Chiesa


----------



## furs

A Trieste ci si 'nota' per un corso (calco dialettale).


----------



## elena73

furs said:


> A Trieste ci si 'nota' per un corso (calco dialettale).


Furs, mi piace!

Ma: 'Mi sono notato per quel corso'? Giusto?


----------



## furs

Sarebbe 'a quel corso'. Pero' attenzione: direbbe cosi' solo qualcuno che vuol far vedere di sapere parlare in italiano, mentre invece non lo sa bene perche' parla solo dialetto. In dialetto sarebbe "Me go nota' a quel corso".
Non dimentichiamo che Trieste e' ancora una delle poche citta' d'Italia dove quasi tutti parlano in dialetto. Io stesso ho imparato l'italiano quando sono andato a scuola, prima non mi serviva!


----------



## annapo

*Segnare per un corso* non è sicuramente un buon italiano, ma io l'ho sentito dire (a Milano).

Il verbo segnare non veniva usato solo per iscriversi agli esami, ma anche per *registrare la propria adesione (per iscritto) ad una qualche iniziativa/attività*: 
esempi:
"per (frequentare) il laboratorio, mi sono segnato in Aprile"
"segnami per il turno di sabato notte"
"mi sono segnato per fare l'esame scritto al prossimo appello"

credo sia un gergo giovanile.


----------



## Blechi

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non so se "iscriversi" sia l'unico verbo usato a Brescia, so che qui le persone si segnano solo in Chiesa


 


annapo said:


> *Segnare per un corso* non è sicuramente un buon italiano, ma io l'ho sentito dire (a Milano).
> 
> ...


 
Quindi la Treccani non è valida per tutta la penisola?


----------



## Anaiss

Blechi said:


> Quindi la Treccani non è valida per tutta la penisola?



In generale sì, è valida, ma è normale trovare una variazione negli usi a livello locale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Concordo, l'espressione è italiana ed è sinonimo di iscriversi. Poi, ogni luogo ha le sue usanze.


----------



## voidinchains

Qui si dice per gli esami universitari_ "Ti sei segnato per Storia Medievale?", _ma più spesso usiamo il verbo _iscriversi_.


----------

